# Some advice



## Luca (25 d ago)

Hi, new to the forum very interesting stuff. Unfortunately my wife and I will move abroad in a month or so and need to sell our Model Y, which is unfortunate because we have enjoyed it a lot.

Have no idea whatsoever what the value would be now, can anybody help please?

These are the specs:

Model Y dark grey
Dual motor
20,151 miles
All black premium interior
Long range all-wheel drive
Midnight Silver Metallic
Premium Interior
20” induction wheels

Always kept in the garage, excellent condition.
Located in Austin, but we have bought some sunroof protectors for the summer.

Thank you!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

My advice would be to check KBB and the local market.


----------



## gtolmie (24 d ago)

Car gurus and Autotrader are also great ways to see what your similar car is going for on the open market in your area


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Also worth going to Carvana, Carmax, etc. and getting a quote from them. That's the easiest way to sell a car, but will give you a lower-bound for what you can expect to get for it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> Also worth going to Carvana, Carmax, etc. and getting a quote from them. That's the easiest way to sell a car, but will give you a lower-bound for what you can expect to get for it.


This! They’ll check your vehicle in person and give you an actual check for your vehicle (even taking care of any additional payoff if there’s a lien). You have a week to walk away and try to sell it on your own at a higher price, but can always go back to them for the check on the 7th day.


----------

